# Generar señal en Multisim



## JotaJ (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola!
Estamos haciendo un proyecto en la universidad sobre un detector infrarojo de movimiento, y nos pidieron hacer primero una simulación de todo el circuito antes de ponernos a armar. Para esto necesitamos crear una fuente que genere una señal como la que entrega un PIR






Hemos tratado de sumar unas fuentes sinusoidales para poder llegar a algo así pero no hemos tenido resultados. Por otra parte, necesitamos que solo genere 1 ves ese pulso (o que tenga un ciclo de trabajo pequeño), y no sabemos con qué componente del Multisim podríamos eliminar el resto de los pulsos. En realidad esto es lo mas importante. Aunque no logremos generar exactamente esa señal, igual nos serviría una sinusoidal de 1 solo ciclo.
Ayuda?


----------



## JotaJ (Jun 9, 2008)

Se pueden multiplicar señales?
Lo digo porque se podría multiplicar una sinusoidal por un escalon unitario y así tener una señal   parecida...


edit: adquirí el último multisim, y este tiene un multiplicador. Asi que le puse de entrada un escalon con 10% de ciclo de trabajo, y en la otra entrada le puse una sinusoidal con una frecuencia 10 veces mas grande que la del escalón, y funcionó re bien . También trae una fuente polinomial asi que vamos a tratar de encontrar el polinomio que describe esa función y ver cómo nos va.


----------



## dabeto56 (Feb 18, 2010)

jotaj dijo:


> se pueden multiplicar señales?
> Lo digo porque se podría multiplicar una sinusoidal por un escalon unitario y así tener una señal parecida...
> 
> 
> Edit: Adquirí el último multisim, y este tiene un multiplicador. Asi que le puse de entrada un escalon con 10% de ciclo de trabajo, y en la otra entrada le puse una sinusoidal con una frecuencia 10 veces mas grande que la del escalón, y funcionó re bien . También trae una fuente polinomial asi que vamos a tratar de encontrar el polinomio que describe esa función y ver cómo nos va.


 

oye, yo tambn trabajo con el multisim, soy nuevo en eso, me gustaria saber como sacaste la fuente con escalon
te lo agradeceria imnesamente


----------

